# Wicd doesn't connect

## -niko-

Wicd doesn't connect, i try from the client tells me it's connected but it shows as not connected. If I use wpa_supplicant + dhcpcd (same as using wicd)  works without problem.

This is the log:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369728/

Any help is appreciated  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Amity88

Your log is almost identical to mine except that I don't use dhcpcd (static ips) and I have an "Acess Point verification" at the end"

```

2011/04/11 00:26:31 :: Verifying AP association...

2011/04/11 00:26:31 :: Attempt 1 of 10...

2011/04/11 00:26:31 :: Successfully associated.

2011/04/11 00:26:31 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/04/11 00:26:32 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

```

How do you know that it's not connected? have you checked it with 'iwconfig'? what client are you using for the wicd (wicd-gtk??) ? what about the configuration files?

----------

## -niko-

 *Quote:*   

> [quote="Amity88"]Your log is almost identical to mine except that I don't use dhcpcd (static ips) and I have an "Acess Point verification" at the end"
> 
> ```
> 
> 2011/04/11 00:26:31 :: Verifying AP association...
> ...

 

Yeah i checked with  iwconfig, the interface isn't asociated and i use wicd-gtk but anyway the service would be enough i think.

/var/lib/wicd/configurations/0022750a1f7e

```
ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

       ssid="belkin54g"

       scan_ssid=1

       proto=WPA RSN

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       pairwise=CCMP TKIP

       group=CCMP TKIP

       psk=secret :P

}
```

/etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf

```
[00:40:F4:F6:E4:5E]

automatic = False

[00:22:75:0A:1F:7E]

afterscript

dhcphostname = niko

bssid = 00:22:75:0A:1F:7E

ip

use_dhcphostname = 0

dns_domain

quality = 85

gateway

use_global_dns = False

strength = -50

encryption = True

bitrates = 6 Mb/s

postdisconnectscript

beforescript

hidden = False

channel = 1

mode = Master

psk = secret :P

has_profile = True

netmask

key = secret :P

usedhcphostname = False

predisconnectscript

enctype = wpa

dns3

dns2

search_domain

use_settings_globally = False

use_static_dns = False

encryption_method = WPA2

essid = belkin54g

automatic = True

dns1
```

/etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf

```
[Settings]

backend = external

wireless_interface = wlan0

wired_interface

wpa_driver = wext

always_show_wired_interface = False

use_global_dns = False

global_dns_1 = None

global_dns_2 = None

global_dns_3 = None

global_dns_dom = None

global_search_dom = None

auto_reconnect = True

debug_mode = 0

wired_connect_mode = 1

signal_display_type = 0

should_verify_ap = 1

dhcp_client = 2

link_detect_tool = 0

flush_tool = 0

sudo_app = 0

prefer_wired = False

main_width = 530

main_height = 529

pref_width = 736

pref_height = 610

netprop_width = 503

netprop_height = 600
```

----------

## cach0rr0

can you try:

```

emerge net-wireless/iw

```

then open up the wicd GUI, go to the Advanced tab, and change the driver from 'wext' to 'nl80211' ?

----------

## -niko-

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> can you try:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge net-wireless/iw
> ...

 

I use nl80211... but anyway try wext and I have the same problem.

If i understand well iw only work with wep (i dont have access to the router to change that)... anyway i can connect with wpa_supplicant.

edit: i didn't read well, i can use nl89211 without iw

----------

## -niko-

I discovered the problem, use wicd + dbus + hal isn't very good idea  :Razz: 

----------

## Amity88

are you sure?? I run all three but have no problems   :Shocked: 

//disregard that.... udev wasn't running   :Embarassed: 

----------

